

Phil Greenspun: Affirmative Action for Open Source Software - astrec
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/01/06/affirmative-action-for-open-source-software/

======
tokenadult
He draws an analogy to faculty hiring at universities in his post. Is his
description of faculty hiring accurate?

